
Paris climate deal: Trump announces US will withdraw - ljf
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-40127326
======
wsc981
According to this video and based on the UN model, the Paris Climate
Agreements would have extremely little effect overall (0,023%) and, I would
guess, would cause much financial hurt:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47bNzLj5E_Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47bNzLj5E_Q)

